

101 Five-Minute Fixes to Incrementally Improve Your Web Site - sagar13d
http://www.insidecrm.com/features/101-web-site-fixes-031808/
What may have worked a few years ago when could be outdated today, so it's important to constantly improve your Web site. Tackle these quick fixes over time, and you'll be able to improve your Web site with minimal pain.
======
Hexstream
"90. Standardize link colors. Make sure that users know which links they've
visited and which they haven't."

Yeah, your red links that stay red when followed are so very standard.

------
kingnothing
"102. Increase the font sze of your web site."

